
Charles Sanders Peirce and the first absolute measurement standard (2009) - walterbell
https://physicstoday.scitation.org/doi/full/10.1063/1.3273015
======
routerl
I'm always glad to see C. S. Peirce get more public recognition. The article
nicely outlines the wide range of his expertise, but doesn't mention one
little bit of trivia I've always loved. Peirce independently discovered that
all logical operations can be expressed as permutations of NOR. Of course, we
now rely on this for circuit design, using NAND. Along with Wittgenstein's
invention of truth tables, this is one of the seminal early contributions of
philosophers to formal logic.

------
082349872349872
I hadn't expected to find water powering a machine for making diffraction
gratings. TIL about "aliquot part", and that previous centuries' surveyors
were probably only one dimension short of having octrees.

[https://www.blm.gov/or/programs/minerals/files/aliquot_parts...](https://www.blm.gov/or/programs/minerals/files/aliquot_parts.pdf)

[https://thediggings.com/faq/define-aliquot-
part](https://thediggings.com/faq/define-aliquot-part)

